# Anyone else dream about circumcision stuff?



## hazelnut316 (Aug 9, 2006)

Maybe I am the only weird one, but I had a dream last night that I cheated on my DH (which always bothers me), but the only reason I did was because the guy was intact and i wanted to experience that. Am I a total dork?


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

I have had a few dreams that had to do with circ. I cant remember details right now I usually cant remember specifics about dreams but I do know I had them.


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

Well, I can say I have sort of had a "similar" dream. In my dream I was SINGLE and the man I was with was quite obviously intact







: . I could never ever cheat on my man IRL. I love him way too much for that, but I can't help that subconsciously I prefer intact men. I also never seem to dream of myself as married or with kids...my reality is so limiting in a lot of ways (married mom with three young children) I dream about things that I want or can't have.

My DH knows if I had a choice it would be that he was intact. So, hey, he occasionally makes jokes that someday when we're old and grey and if he's the first one to go I will be a swinging single senior







:.


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

I've had a few circ dreams- about my own baby being circ'd or just the subject in general somehow. I've never dreamed of having sex with an intact man - but I am dating one now. Even weirder- I've dreamed I HAD a penis- and they'r always circ'd!


----------



## twins10705 (Feb 10, 2006)

'


----------



## pdx.mothernurture (May 27, 2004)

Last night I dreamed that I'd just given birth to a baby boy who was promptly (like, within hours after birth) kidnapped by someone we knew. We got him back quickly, but they'd had him circumcised with complete disregard to my views on the matter. I was distraught and determined to bring charges against them for sexual assault in addition to kidnapping.

Jen


----------



## twins10705 (Feb 10, 2006)

.


----------



## KMK_Mama (Jan 29, 2006)

I had a dream just last week that I made love to a man with an intact penis and it was the best sex I had ever had. I never saw his face though, just the big intact penis.







I told my DH about it and he asked if it was him (maybe after he had restored), and all I could say was, MAYBE, but I never saw his face!







IRL I have only ever been with DH, he is circ'd, and I have never had an orgasm during intercourse.







:


----------



## MommytoB (Jan 18, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twins10705* 
That reminds me, I have had several dreams of having my boys taken away from me -- and the first things that strike fear into my heart are thoughts that someone might circumcise or vaccinate them. It can be so nervewracking having whole boys in such a cut happy place...I mean, the fact that it is still thought of as ok much less *DONE* just creeps me out and saddens me to no end.

I'm with you on that I have had 'nightmares' of my son 'being taken from me ending up in the 'ward of state' they put him with a 'family who does not know Sh$t about foreskin and 'force him to go through a circ ' or that he will end up with my brother who 'might be so uncomfortable & actually end up 'thinking it will help his nephew as if 'circing would make him be 'better'.

I always wake up in such a hot sweat. Freaks me out everytime


----------



## trmpetplaya (May 30, 2005)

I dreamed that my dad restored







It was so weird... he and my mom were really proud of it... and these are the parents who told me about sex when I was 15







: If my dad ever did restore I would never find out about it because my parents just cannot hold a conversation about sex. The restoring dream involved one of my dad's many sermons about why circumcision is not required for Christians.

I don't know why my brothers are circumcised... I'll ask my mom as soon as an opportune moment presents itself (like if I have a son or if one of my other family members is pregnant). I just found out that my older younger brother (I have two younger brothers) was born at a hospital where a friend's son was just taken and cut... nobody asked. So it's very likely that my parents never even thought about it.

I also dreamed that my cousin was pregnant (the dream was set this Christmas at the family party that we're going to) and that she was adamantly pro-circumcision because her husband was and she wanted him to make the decision (since he has a penis) and I argued about the baby's penis NOT being her husband's and that she has intact genitals and gave her all sorts of facts and then I woke up







:

Maybe that one was to prepare me for trying to change my cousin's mind. Maybe the first one was to show me that my parents will be totally cool with us leaving their grandsons intact









Both those dreams happened within the past month, I just hadn't gotten around to posting them here... I have dreamed that I had a penis before, but it was when circumcised was the norm to me (I was maybe 12) and I never actually SAW the penis... just felt it between my legs (yeah, I was 12







).

love and peace.


----------



## mika85 (Aug 9, 2006)

when i was preggo, i would always have wet dreams about intact men!







and i've never been with an intact man nor have i ever seen an intact penis IRL.


----------



## enstar780 (Jun 15, 2006)

I've only had dreams about circumcision where I was desperately trying to convince parents to leave their children intact. Im not kidding.


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twins10705* 
That's really funny!







It is sad that most of this generation of Americans is programmed to see circumcision as normal though(as evidenced subconsciously).

I once dreamed I was being chased by a monkey who had huge human male anatomy(and yes, it was circ'd -- this was before I had ever even seen an intact penis) and the monkey was holding a banana. I must have eaten something rich before bed that night!

















Rich indeed!

Its sad though that I dreamed I had a circ'd penis, as I had had experience with an intact one sexually by then. Its just pre-programmed, like you said.


----------



## bandgeek (Sep 12, 2006)

Yes, way too often. I think the absolute worst one was when I dreamt that *I* was holding down my nephew while he was being circ'ed. The second worst was when I woke up in a panic because I dreamt DS had been circ'ed. Or I had just realized that he had actually been circ'ed at birth. Or something like that. You know how dreams can be confusing like that.







I've dreamt a few times about DH restoring.


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twins10705* 
That reminds me, I have had several dreams of having my boys taken away from me -- and the first things that strike fear into my heart are thoughts that someone might circumcise or vaccinate them. It can be so nervewracking having whole boys in such a cut happy place...I mean, the fact that it is still thought of as ok much less *DONE* just creeps me out and saddens me to no end.

I've had similar dreams...they usually are of the "I can't find him and when I do he's in the middle of the operation and I can't get the door open to save him" variety.


----------



## ShaggyDaddy (Jul 5, 2006)

I am restoring and I had a dream that I had 100% coverage relaxed. When I woke up I looked and that was the first time I had any coverage while relaxed, it was like 5% not 100%, but still loads of improvement over my tight circ.


----------



## twins10705 (Feb 10, 2006)

:


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

I had a dream last night that I found some printed Usenet messages from 1993 with me & some other posters, & that I remembered seeing a TV show from back then with MT speaking out against circ (got my fora confused, but she's anti-circ too, so all good







). I wish I could remember the messages, & the names of some of us on them (Frank was there, but a few other random MDC folks too). PS The TV show was really fascinating, dammit! Wish I could play a tape of it for y'all. It was an infomercial/documentary.


----------

